# Centro de lavado Mabe MCL6840ESBB0 no lava



## maqndon (Jul 30, 2015)

Buenas, mi centro de lavado dejó de funcionar hace un día. Cuando terminaba de llenar el nivel de agua empezaba a dar vueltas en una sola dirección pero sin realizar ciclo alguno. De hecho, a veces hace un ruido como si tuviera una moneda o algo no sé en donde. Qué pudiera estar ocuriendo? Muchas gracias por su ayuda de antemano.


----------

